# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  3 cualidades que debe tener un mago

## Triple H

Hace tiempo leí que Robert Houdin describió las caraterísticas de un mago como tres: 1) Destreza, 2) Destreza y 3)Destreza.

La magia ha cambiado mucho desde entonces y por eso me gustaría saber cuales son las que vosotros consideráis como las 3 cualidades más importantes que deba poseer todo buen mago, ahí van las mías:

1) Amor por la magia.
2)Paciencia.
3)Habilidad.


Saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

"psicosociología"

----------


## Iván Manso

Humildad. 

Modestia.

Respeto a la magia y los que la practican y ven.

----------


## miguelajo

Sonrisa 
Cerebro 
Manos.

FRED KAPS
( palabras del maestro Arturo)

----------


## Sentiras

8-) DIGNIDAD (Cortar las alas pronto a los espectadores listillos o graciosos, estar pendiente de si los demás quieren de verdad ver tu magia o eres un pesado, terminar pronto, tener una cobertura perfectamente diseñada y cuidar los ángulos y las distancias para que no se miren unos a otros con verguenza ajena pensando que se ve claramente cómo es el truco. No arriesgarse a fallar gracias a haber ensayado bastante y a vencer la tentación de improvisar).

            :o DON TEATRAL (Saber convertir un truco un juego de MAGIA que haga sentir cosas a la gente, que se les erice el vello de la piel, que se les ponga carne de gallina, que abran bocas gigantescas o sonrisas de admiración).

            :roll: TALANTE EXPERIMENTAL (Probar antes cada juego con personas de confianza para que te lo critiquen despiadadamente (y a ti también, de paso), y aprender de cada vez que lo presentas en público real, intentando sacar información de si suelen pillar o imaginar algo, o si les resulta soso o aburrido, a fin de modificar el juego o incluso retirarlo).



        Esto es ser buen mago. Todo lo que no sea esto puede estar muy bien, pero es prescindible. La 1º y la 3º se aprenden, pero con la 2º se nace, lo que no quiere decir que quien no la tenga no pueda ser mago y asombrar y hacer reir y tal y cual, pero para ser buen mago de verdad hay que nacer. La vida es así de dura.

----------


## Gandalf

Muchas de las que pienso se han dicho, así que diré otras

Respeto al espectador

Mirada (franca, alegre, misteriosa...)

Amigos críticos

----------


## The Black Prince

Perseverancia

Imaginación

Don de gentes

----------


## jero_quiroga

IMAGINACION, IMAGINACION Y DESPUES IMAGINACION
jajja... tambien la habilidad es importante

----------


## Rosenkreuz

amor por al magia

paciencia (a perseverante)

carisma

 8-)

----------


## Sendal

Creer en lo que hace,
saber porque lo hace,
y ser único, imitable.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pues si de todos los que habeis dicho, me tubiera que quedar con una, me quedaba con la sonrisa, que bueno, tampoco es que me falte mucha, pero un poquito más no iria mal.

Un beso, y una   :D

----------


## 2FAST4YOU

Astucia, habilidad y disfrutar con lo que estás haciendo en ese momento.

----------


## popt

Pues dejo las mías  :Smile1:  pero las explico un poquito

1- Conciencia de magia
La magia es un arte y se debe tratar como tal.  Conocer su historia, prestar gran dedicación y estudio, hablar con otros magos, acudir a galas y eventos...

2- Ilusión por ilusionar
La ilusión del público es el fin último de la magia, esto, el salir a ilusionar a un grupo de personas también debe ilusionarnos a nosotros.

3- Conocimiento de uno mismo
Tanto desde el punto de vista de Ascanio como de los límites técnicos de cada uno.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Pues las mías.... para decir unas que no se hayan dicho son...

Dinero: para pagar efectos o compinches (si no eres David Blaine obviar el segundo uso)

Juegos y rutinas: cuantas más mejor.

Una atractiva compañera/o en escena: por lo menos que algo deje con la boca abierta al personal.

saludos

----------


## quiquem

un mago debe tener 3 cosas

salud, dinero y amor

el que tenga un amor q lo cuide, que lo cuide, la salud y el dinero que no lo tire.

----------


## Phillber Optick

Segun mi criterio un mago debe tener:
Personalidad
Perseverancia
Espiritu Indomito ( no dejarse rendir )

Saludos!

----------


## Moñiño

Solo 3? Pocas me parecen, pero hay van las mias:

Disciplina (para practicar, estudiar y para estudiar y practicar)

Imaginacion 

y personalidad propia.


Quizas me repito con algunas, pero es mi opinion.


Gracias.

----------


## Arkite

Habilidad con la gente y saber captar su atencion

Habilidad corporal(manos,brazos,piernas,o lo que necesite la lusion)

Inteligencia,mucha inteligencia.


Esas tres cosas piensa este humilde aprendiz que debe tener un mago.

----------


## MagoJ

me arriesgo a escribir....

(casi deacuerdo con miguelajo excepto en lo de las manos)

1 sonrisa

2 cerebro

3 imaginación casi infantil (miguelajo creo que sin manos... dando instrucciones uno podría hacer magia... "Por arte de verbimagia" jajaja pero en las otras 2 100% DEACUERDO CONTIGO NEING))

----------


## Solitude

1- Mucha práctica y estudio

2- Descaro y sirvenguezonoría (Entiéndase con total respecto hacia el espectador)

3- Disfrutar de la magia cuando se hace.

4- Personalidad mágica propia y mucha imaginación.

----------


## Némesis

Bajo mi criterio (y por lo tanto, es totalmente discutible):

1- *Constancia* (sinónimos: perseverancia, disciplina, experiencia...)
2- *Empatía* (cuasi-sinónimos: carisma, psicología, labia, sociabilidad,...)
3- *Inquietudes* (que se acabarán traduciendo en: personalidad, originalidad, innovación, criterio mágico propio,...)

----------


## ignoto

1- Purita
2- Mari Amparo
3- Vanesa

----------


## Solitude

Bien pensado...  :roll: 

1- Jenny
2- Rebbeca
3- Sara

 :Oops:

----------


## Némesis

:evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Sanojeki

Yo creo que un mago debe tener:

  -Amor e ilusión por lo que haces.
  -Habilidad en lo que realizas.
  -Imaginación para crear tus propias rutinas.

----------


## ALEX ALAN

1º-No ser un plasta.

2º-No aburrir nunca.

3º-No darse mas importancia a sí mismo que a la propia *Magia*.

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Supongo que lo único que debe tener un mago es:

*- Capacidad de hacer magia* 

Luego ya que cada uno defina la magia como quiera (es un término que abarca tantas definiciones y cualidades) pero creo que con eso bastaría.

----------


## thrasher

ignoto nunca aporta ni una wea...

Personalidad
Imaginacion
ganas de impresionar

----------


## trasobo

Para mi un Mago debe tener:
- Confianza en sí mismo (basada en dominio y habilidad mágica)
- Psicolgía con el público.
- Creer en la Magia

(Ignoto..Aportar aporta y mucho, entre otras cosas buen humor, además de grandes conocimientos mágicos. Pero este post no esta para valorar las aportaciones de la gente.)

Un saludo!
 :Smile1:

----------


## thrasher

es humorista?
nose, yo siempre que lo leo lo unico que hace es arruinar la pregunta del tema, o cuestionar, o decir que no save nada[el que iso el tema], etc... 
siempre critíca :S

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

> es humorista?
> nose, yo siempre que lo leo lo unico que hace es arruinar la pregunta del tema, o cuestionar, o decir que no save nada[el que iso el tema], etc... 
> siempre critíca :S


Puede que sea un poco irónico con muchas de sus respuestas pero yo he aprendido bastante de muchos mensajes suyos de gran interés.

Tal vez muchas preguntas sean lo bastante absurdas cómo para merecer una respuesta seria.

Saludos e intentad aprender de cada respuesta o comentario de las personas.

----------


## thrasher

lo intentare

----------

